# Im making Rockets championship videos



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well i finally got a VHS to DVD recorder and now i can transfer all my Rockets championship games on to DVD and i was thinking if any of you guys would be intrested in any of the championship games?

I got games 6 and 7 against the knicks in 1994 and game 1 and 4 of the 1995 against the magic. 

I was thinking about splitting each game into 4 files in MPEG format by each quarter. I figured I could upload them to my server, then you guys look under each game and download the quarters you want free of charge. I dont want money or anything, just want everybody to have their copies if you havent already seen them, or if you want to have a collection for your own viewing. I will only be making them for the Rockets BBB.net community.

Anybody intrested? I dont want to spend all this time making them if the intrest is only 2 or 3 people... I would be happy to share this with the Rockets community for all rockets fans to have in their collection.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well i finally got a VHS to DVD recorder and now i can transfer all my Rockets championship games on to DVD and i was thinking if any of you guys would be intrested in any of the championship games?
> 
> I got games 6 and 7 against the knicks in 1994 and game 1 and 4 of the 1995 against the magic.
> 
> ...



NOW THAT WOULD BE SWEET :clap:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> NOW THAT WOULD BE SWEET :clap:


Yeah, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am, and I swear I would help you make one too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok right now im messing around with game 4 of 1995, this is my first time around, so im gonna spend a few hours messing with the DVD recorder to get the best quality. SO it may be a few days untill i get all the files up for download. 

Im still learning the process of doing this, i forgot to change the quality, so this first test video is ok but im going to try to make better quality videos now that i know how


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This sounds like a cool idea dude.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sweet man, we are all for it.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

w00t... i got one game, NY vs Rox '94 game 7, its around 700mb, which i cherish, having the others would be great... we're all needing some distractions from the current turmoil!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hellz yeah


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Alright, i figured out how to get them on DVD quality on the discs. The original quality is slightly lower due to the fact at the time we didnt have Cable TV so we had to pick the games on NBC via an indoor TV antenna. SO it has a slight "snow" to it. Also, these tapes are over 10 years old so they have lost a little of their quality(i cant believe its been over 10 years since we won..yikes!) 

But over all they are very acceptable, and im going to be doing the other games tomorrow. Then probally on wed. I will start converting them into MPEG files and try to get the best quality to size ratio for good downloads. So you can add them to your personal collection, or create your own DVD's, or VCD's etc...

Im thinking about maybe putting small 5 sec cutscene/title screen or something to add to the entertainment. But thats all time permitting, we'll see. 

If you guys have any ideas or comments feel free to just let me know here. Im open to suggestions. 

Also, i did record the Rockets victory party that was held in the Astrodome a week after the 95 finals. I may add that in as well as its own file.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In addition, i do have the 2nd-3rd championship games of the Comets as well. I may do those at a later time. I dont have the 1st one since i have been out of the country at the time. 

But im going to do the rockets games first for you guys! 

:biggrin:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Great idea! Now, all that is left to do is to videotape the '07 Rockets championship run! =D


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

we're waiting :jump:


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

you are great man !!!!!!!!!
post your video and share with us
i


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

super idea

:banana:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Great idea. Thanks. I already have 6 of the 7 1994 games, and I would love to have some/all the 1995 games.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Bump. Just wondering if there have been any videos released.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah i am still making them slowly, i just been at work and taking summer classes so its been taking most of my time. But i got all the files from the 1994 series, and i still have to make it for the 1995 series


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You keep up your works man! We need you! Can we have a sneak preview?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, I have the VHS tapes too, but they are falling apart and the quality has been deteriorating for some time now. This would be ****ing awesome, thanks!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Yeah, I have the VHS tapes too, but they are falling apart and the quality has been deteriorating for some time now. This would be ****ing awesome, thanks!


Hey, look who is back? It's Mr.P! I haven't seen you for a long time! :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Hey, look who is back? It's Mr.P! I haven't seen you for a long time! :banana:


 Been very busy but should be posting alot more by September!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mr. Predictable said:


> Been very busy but should be posting alot more by September!


 so you are gonna keep modding here, right?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yup. Wasn't given an alternate option.


----------

